# Whizzer Sportsman size belt Sheave.



## mikecuda (May 1, 2022)

What size rear belt sheave (size across the sheave) for a Whizzer Sportsman.


----------



## whizzerbug (May 2, 2022)

the sportsman takes a special sheeve that gets rivited to the rim there are repros available


----------



## bricycle (Jun 23, 2022)

mikecuda said:


> What size rear belt sheave (size across the sheave) for a Whizzer Sportsman.



I answer to your question, 15", same as all post war sheaves.


----------



## mikecuda (Jun 24, 2022)

whizzerbug said:


> the sportsman takes a special sheeve that gets rivited to the rim there are repros available



Sheave installed on the rim.  I'm building a jack shaft this weekend.      4 Stroke and that white gas tank is leaving.  I have an original Whizzer gas tank to go on.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 17, 2022)

Looking Good!
I do have a few Sportsman items..
Springer fork with badge
pr NOS fenders
rear wheel with a newer moped drum brake assy. and 1/2" pitch "free-spin?*" guts. .105 spokes. *(what ever it's called when you can pedal backwards...brain not working right now) 🤪


----------



## mikecuda (Jul 17, 2022)

I have all the parts.  THX for offering.  U never know.


----------

